# Come sell turnips for 615 bells!  (Now closed)



## Woxy

So I just got some good prices!  Currently going for 545 bells a turnip seemed pretty good so thought I would share!  I have lots and lots of bells and items, and am not a greedy person, but would certainly love a few nmt if you would like to tip and have a few to spare!   I am trying to farm up, Maple, Pekoe, Cheri, Judy, fore residents for Care-a-lot so you can imagine takes lots of tickets!  If you don't any to spare that is ok too, I am happy to help!  And feel free to make as many trips as you need!

Please note my town is under very heavy terraforming, I have currently run out of storage and stuff is all over, so just run over to the right to get to the store!  And I usually park myself afk in the resident plaza, but it's a good spot to leave a tip next to me if you like!

Dodo code is


----------



## Snow

Ooh thanks! I will try and come over in a moment!


----------



## yehves

Hi! I'd love to come over! I can give you 3 NMT and IGB! I know that's not a lot but I'm still starting out in NH so forgive me. Thank you so much!! Lily from Shangri-La btw!!
If you don't mind, may I make multiple visits?


----------



## Snek

Hello! I would like to come! I have a few tickets to spare!


----------



## Woxy

Anything is totally welcome!  I am happy to help!  Little amounts from many people add up, so it's totally fine! ^^


----------



## Snow

Hey! I'm here on the island, where can I drop these nmt?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Saw you, thanks again!!


----------



## Woxy

I'm parking in front of nooks now,  I forgot people cannot place items in the plaza!   Also multiple trips are totally fine!  I always have lots to sell so I understand totally!


----------



## DragonLatios

i am comeing and be there soon


----------



## Woxy

Np!  I'm not going anywhere for a while!  Lots of visitors!  I'm just camping in front of nooks, is no hurry!


----------



## Pixori

I’m hope it’s okay if I pop over?? ; v ;


----------



## nikchik

May I please come by?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

May I pop over as well?  I just need one trip and I’ll bring a few NMT for your hunting!


----------



## Woxy

All are welcome!  yup yup!


----------



## DragonLatios

Woxy said:


> Np!  I'm not going anywhere for a while!  Lots of visitors!  I'm just camping in front of nooks, is no hurry!


If you need any diys. I got a lot of spare diy to give away and let me know


----------



## loveclove

Hello! Can i come? Still open with the same code?
1 trip, can bring a couple NMT


----------



## Woxy

yup!  I'll make a post when I close the gate, but it's pretty busy right now, so will be open for a while!


----------



## Original Cyn

May I visit?


----------



## Woxy

yup yup!


----------



## Roxxy

Hi, will you still be open in 10 mins? Would love to sell pls  will bring nmts.


----------



## Woxy

yup!  I don't plan to close for a good while!


----------



## Taz

may i come visit?


----------



## joonthehuman

Thanks!  I left a ticket by you.  Hopefully it is the one that lands you a gem!


----------



## Roxxy

Got communication error


----------



## Woxy

woop it blew up going to get a new dodo code!    New code is 07FYN


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Can I come over? Am able to pay 2 NMT


----------



## Woxy

yup!  all are welcome!


----------



## yehves

Whoops, I forgot I had more turnips, may I come over again? dkfjkjdf


----------



## Woxy

yup!


----------



## mirandaaelise

can i come ?


----------



## Ghostfish

May I come as well?

Manny from Kephalonia


----------



## Shortempress

May I come by? 
Adelly from BF I*Land


----------



## ireneanne

can I come im Irene from Harlee


----------



## Woxy

yup! all are welcome!


----------



## ireneanne

woohoo! be there soon! I have a gold watering can to give since I don't have any NMTs


----------



## IslaYuka

I’m coming if that’s ok? 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

I keep getting interference though lol


----------



## Woxy

sure!  it's very popular so yup!  just have to be a bit patient haha!


----------



## Xdee

hi by any chance are you still open


----------



## Fawning

Is this still on?


----------



## Sebsloth

Hey, have u closed ur gates ?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Sebsloth said:


> Hey, have u closed ur gates ?


Says ‘someone not put their phone into airplane mode again?’

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Am on my way  will make second trip to give tickets, if that’s okay


----------



## Woxy

yup still going for a bit!  But has been busy, so might just be traffic

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

also if anyone is still missing a fruit from their island I have put some fruit samples in front of nooks free if anyone would like to nab one they need ^^


----------



## Debeers

Thanks for the apples! Now I have all fruits


----------



## Woxy

I am going to wrap up the session I think!  Been going for a while, but do hold onto your turnips as I will reopen for a few more hours after I have had some sleep!  Ty everyone for your generosity!  ^^


----------



## Peebers

Hi! Can i come sell when you reopen?  Thank you!


----------



## Toyanta

May I come too to see what’s available when you reopen?


----------



## Vizionari

id love to come as well when you reopen!


----------



## Cpdlp92

Hello Can I come to sell some turnip?


----------



## Woxy

Ok!  So now that I have slept, I am getting ready to reopen!  When I do there will only be about four hours before nooks cranny closes and that will be it for this price.  Since it's a bit late at night, and I don't want to just waste nook time, please post here showing you have interest in selling some turnips so I can know people are awake and online and when it looks like we have several I'll open and let everyone sell! ^^


----------



## Dabi

I would be interested


----------



## tokkio

im interested! is this still open?


----------



## Woxy

it will be in a bit!  Am just waiting to see enough interest before I open, as there will only be about four hours left.  So kind of waiting till there are about five people or so that would like to sell ^^


----------



## Burumun

I'd be interested in selling if you reopen.


----------



## Peebers

I’m still interested!


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

I'm interested


----------



## Woxy

sounds good!  I see quite a bit now, I am going to take a quick shower, maybe a few more will trickle in and then will open up!  So be ready with turnips!  Also it can get a bit crazy with people coming and going so please be patient if there is a bit of a line to get in and leave and such!


----------



## Peebers

Woxy said:


> sounds good!  I see quite a bit now, I am going to take a quick shower, maybe a few more will trickle in and then will open up!  So be ready with turnips!  Also it can get a bit crazy with people coming and going so please be patient if there is a bit of a line to get in and leave and such!


maybe you can try pm’ing us the dodo a few people at a time? just a suggestion, it’s how i’ve seen others do it before so it‘s not too hectic!


----------



## Magus

Hey there ! I'm interested too


----------



## tokkio

can someone help me? im a newbie at NH stalk market :c it's sunday right now on my island, will the turnips go bad if i travel to a person's island in which the date is way back compared to the date on my switch? huhu


----------



## Dabi

tokkio said:


> can someone help me? im a newbie at NH stalk market :c it's sunday right now on my island, will the turnips go bad if i travel to a person's island in which the date is way back compared to the date on my switch? huhu


No it won't get bad


----------



## tokkio

Dabi said:


> No it won't get bad


oh okay thank you! im super scared since im investing a lot right now hahah


----------



## Dabi

tokkio said:


> oh okay thank you! im super scared since im investing a lot right now hahah


Don't worry, it's also sunday on my island right now ^^


----------



## Woxy

Ok so I am now reopen!  Just a quick copy and paste recap!

I have lots and lots of bells and items, and am not a greedy person, but would certainly love a few nmt if you would like to tip and have a few to spare!   I am trying to farm up, Maple, Pekoe, Cheri, Judy, as residents for Care-a-lot so you can imagine takes lots of tickets!  If you don't any to spare that is ok too, I am happy to help!  And feel free to make as many trips as you need!

Please note my town is under very heavy terraforming, I have currently run out of storage and stuff is all over, so just run over to the right to get to the store!  And I usually park myself afk in the resident plaza, but it's a good spot to leave a tip next to me if you like!

Also! I have put some fruit samples out in front of nooks! For visitors missing a particular fruit on your island, please feel free to nab one of any tree type you are missing to take back home with you as a gift! ^^ I feel everyone should be able to enjoy all the fruit types on their islands!

Dodo code is


----------



## ab_i07

hi there, I just wanted to check if you’re still open? If so I’ll be right over with some NMT’s


----------



## tokkio

ab_i07 said:


> hi there, I just wanted to check if you’re still open? If so I’ll be right over with some NMT’s


still open right now 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

sorry i know im not op but just wanted to inform you huhu


----------



## Woxy

Ok! Since things appear to have slowed down and I think everyone that wanted to has sold already, am going to take a short break and close the gate to conserve time.  If you want to sell turnips post here and I'll open the gate in a few hours again when more people have shown up and want to sell, to let everyone finish up!  Will have about 1 hour and 50 minutes to wrap up! ^^


----------



## Sara?

Woxy said:


> Ok! Since things appear to have slowed down and I think everyone that wanted to has sold already, am going to take a short break and close the gate to conserve time.  If you want to sell turnips post here and I'll open the gate in a few hours again when more people have shown up and want to sell, to let everyone finish up!  Will have about 1 hour and 50 minutes to wrap up! ^^




Hiii there, I only have one trip to sell, would you mind if i sold my turnips at your town when you open up again ?


Thaaaanks <3 !


----------



## MayorGong

Hi! I would love to sell mines when you open again ^^


----------



## Woxy

sounds good!  Just waiting to see if a few more show up! ^^  I will likely pm the dodo codes to make trips fast and efficient as time is running down, so if you do want to sell make sure to post here!  Will go down in order posted!


----------



## MooCow

Could I come please. 2 trips


----------



## RedRaven

Hi! Can me and my sister come? Just one trip each ^^


----------



## alexordaff

Hiii! I would love to visit your island, could I come if you are still open??


----------



## Woxy

looks like quite a few more have shown up so going to open soon!  Get your turnips ready I'll make a post here when I get set up!  Everyone will have just a little under two hours to sell everything ^^  Should be fine I think!


----------



## Woxy

The gates are open!  More turnip selling go!  

Dodo code JF73N


----------



## Miraculousacademia

There is a lot of interfeirenve


----------



## RedRaven

Woxy said:


> The gates are open!  More turnip selling go!
> 
> Dodo code JF73N


Thanks for having me and my sister round! ^^


----------



## Woxy

is just busy!  keep trying!  one hour left!


----------



## ameliajade26

Hi are you still open?


----------



## Woxy

yes, but for only a short while more!  About 35 minutes!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

less than 25 minutes left!  I have a feeling the nook twins have had one very busy day.  Lol   I will keep the gate open till they close, but do keep in mind it is getting close to the wire!

And definitely sell first and talk or tip after!


----------



## Woxy

Thank you so much everyone!  Nooks closed so is all done till next time I have some great turnip prices!  I hope the bells make things easier to pay off debts and invest in your islands!  Lots and lots of visitors all chipping in together, helped raise over 170 nmt for villager hunting to find and bring the little bears to care-a-lot.  Thank you all again! ^^


----------



## Woxy

So apparently Care-a-lot is one of the most generous towns I've ever seen!  Fitting no?  ^^  Although I figure people might be all turnip-ed out!  Very first thing after finishing turnip day, I get lots of tickets ready to go for a long haul, and with the very first ticket I found Judy!  Still five more bears to go though, so not out of the woods yet!  

So since I have lots of tickets, moving along to the next one, low and behold, the highest turnip price I've ever seen. 615 bells! I need sleep though, if people are interested in selling some turnips for this insane price, if they still have some after the last big one, after I wake up post here and let me know!


----------



## Lattecakes

Woxy said:


> So apparently Care-a-lot is one of the most generous towns I've ever seen!  Fitting no?  ^^  Although I figure people might be all turnip-ed out!  Very first thing after finishing turnip day, I get lots of tickets ready to go for a long haul, and with the very first ticket I found Judy!  Still five more bears to go though, so not out of the woods yet!
> 
> So since I have lots of tickets, moving along to the next one, low and behold, the highest turnip price I've ever seen. 615 bells! I need sleep though, if people are interested in selling some turnips for this insane price, if they still have some after the last big one, after I wake up post here and let me know!


Wow, congrats on getting Judy!! I would love to come sell my turnips once you wake up. Thank you!!


----------



## Elle00

Woxy said:


> So apparently Care-a-lot is one of the most generous towns I've ever seen!  Fitting no?  ^^  Although I figure people might be all turnip-ed out!  Very first thing after finishing turnip day, I get lots of tickets ready to go for a long haul, and with the very first ticket I found Judy!  Still five more bears to go though, so not out of the woods yet!
> 
> So since I have lots of tickets, moving along to the next one, low and behold, the highest turnip price I've ever seen. 615 bells! I need sleep though, if people are interested in selling some turnips for this insane price, if they still have some after the last big one, after I wake up post here and let me know!


Yay for getting Judy!! I’d love to come by and sell my turnips!


----------



## Vizionari

O I missed the last one, would love to come sell turnips after you wake up! Big congrats on finding Judy as well!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can I come sell please?


----------



## babyclem

hi! may i come sell?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

hey, I still have some leftover turnips so could I come sell them?


----------



## lili

I’d love to make a couple of trips to sell turnips when you wake up please


----------



## Woxy

Ok so am awake!  Just a quick copy and paste recap!

I have lots and lots of bells and items, and am not a greedy person, but would certainly love a few nmt if you would like to tip and have a few to spare! I am trying to farm up, Maple, Pekoe, Cheri, *got judy!* as residents for Care-a-lot so you can imagine takes lots of tickets! If you don't any to spare that is ok too, I am happy to help! And feel free to make as many trips as you need!

Please note my town is under very heavy terraforming, I have currently run out of storage and stuff is all over, so just run over to the right to get to the store! And I usually park myself afk in the resident plaza, but it's a good spot to leave a tip next to me if you like!

Also! I have put some fruit samples out in front of nooks! For visitors missing a particular fruit on your island, please feel free to nab one of any tree type you are missing to take back home with you as a gift! ^^ I feel everyone should be able to enjoy all the fruit types on their islands!

Since it is still pretty late at night, I think I will do this in like three hour chunks or until traffic dies down usually happens after a bit.  And will close, but reopen later after more people are awake or have turnips to sell to maximize time.

Dodo code is  Enjoy ^^


----------



## skylar_rainn

Just stopped by  Thank youuuu!


----------



## Woxy

Going to take a short break as it's very very slow and don't want to nook store hours!  Likely because it's just really late at night here and people are sleeping.  Is ok!  Reply here to let me know you are ready and want to sell and when we have five or so I'll reopen! ^^


----------



## Woxy

Opening for a bit to let some sell!  Current dodo code is 9QYWM


----------



## Lattecakes

Woxy said:


> Opening for a bit to let some sell!  Current dodo code is 9QYWM


Hi, I would love to come over! Is it possible to make 3 trips? 2 for turnips and the last trip to give you nmts?
IGN: Edelweiss from Gardenia


----------



## Woxy

gates closed again for a bit!  going to wait for a few more people to show up! reply to reopen!


----------



## wolfie1

Woxy said:


> gates closed again for a bit!  going to wait for a few more people to show up! reply to reopen!



I'm interested!


----------



## Fenix

Woxy said:


> gates closed again for a bit!  going to wait for a few more people to show up! reply to reopen!


I'd like to come!


----------



## lichia

hello! i'd like to come, if possible, please! i'd only need one trip

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Woxy said:


> gates closed again for a bit!  going to wait for a few more people to show up! reply to reopen!



posting again bc my browser didn't load your message the first time. sorry!


----------



## Woxy

ok!  just checked back!  will reopen in a few minutes!  Get stuff ready! ^^

edit: Am open now!  Dodo code MQ4ND


----------



## lichia

Woxy said:


> ok!  just checked back!  will reopen in a few minutes!  Get stuff ready! ^^
> 
> edit: Am open now!  Dodo code MQ4ND



i already sold mine, so i won't be coming over, but thank you


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Going to grab my turnips and head over! Will bring a nmt :')


----------



## xBlackRosex

Could i come over and Sell my Turnips, Please?


----------



## Woxy

yup!


----------



## xBlackRosex

Woxy said:


> yup!



Thank you. I'll bring some NMT's with me for you.


----------



## grah

still open?o;


----------



## ab_i07

Hi, could I come over please?


----------



## Woxy

yup! all are welcome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'd like to come over please!


----------



## Olly7

Just made a quick trip, thank you so much!


----------



## nikchik

may I come by?


----------



## Woxy

sure thing!  Come sell turnips!


----------



## xBlackRosex

Could i come sell the rest of mine? I bought enough turnips to fill up my basement. I have 21 stacks more. XD

I'll bring more NMT's.


----------



## Woxy

come sell all you like!  I don't mind people making multiple trips if they need to!  Will be open for about 4 more hours, since that is when nooks closes.  lol


----------



## xBlackRosex

Woxy said:


> come sell all you like!  I don't mind people making multiple trips if they need to!  Will be open for about 4 more hours, since that is when nooks closes.  lol



Thank you very much.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Could I come and make multiple trips?


----------



## Woxy

yup yup!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

ooh it blew up, one moment getting a new dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Ok!  new dodo code is N6MF0  I think that is a zero.  Lol it could be an O?  I don't know hahaha!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Goodness it blew up again hmm, ok then going to get another code!  Might be having some internet issues one sec


----------



## Antonio

omw, I'll bring nook miles on my second trip if that's alright


----------



## minnue

Are you still taking guests? o:


----------



## metswee

Will u be opening ur gates again? Would love to come sell some turnips!


----------



## mrbenn

Can I please come as well? I don't have much but I will try to rustle up some NMT for you.

edit: Man i got confused by the original thread age. Hope this is still current


----------



## Woxy

Hey there!  So my internet decided to just go and totally kersplode!  I did log out of the game though, so when I start it back up people will still have 3 and a half hours to sell turnips!  However, it still feels kind of slow and I'm not sure is fully working right yet, so just trying to give a heads up as to what is going on.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

give me a bit to make sure it's working well before we try again!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

Ok!  Discord seems to be loading parts quickly again and sites are loading quickly like usual, lets give it a try!  Just a heads up if we have connection issues to let people know what is going on if that happens.  And not to worry, I try to log out of the game and reserve the sell time.

come sell turnips!  Gate is open again!  Dodo code CSF3T


----------



## kiwikenobi

Are you still letting people sell turnips in your town? I'd love to visit to sell some turnips if you are, please. I can tip with NMT.


----------



## Woxy

yup!  still open for about an hour and 10 minutes


----------



## kiwikenobi

Wonderful, thank you! I'll need to make two trips, and I'll bring you some NMT's each time.


----------



## Tiger513

Can I come by to sell?


----------



## Woxy

if anyone is left yup! still selling but only for 30 more minutes and nooks closes!


----------



## miya@bun_island

I would love to come if it's still open!


----------



## Woxy

heh it blew up I can try to open one last time but there is only 12 minutes left so have to be quick! 

Dodo code 63MN1


----------



## miya@bun_island

Woxy said:


> heh it blew up I can try to open one last time but there is only 12 minutes left so have to be quick!
> 
> Dodo code 63MN1



on my way!


----------



## PugLovex

i’ll come!


----------



## Woxy

Nooks has closed a minute or so ago I'm afraid, I'm sorry!  Thank you all that visited for your generosity and I hope the bells will help with lots of things!  For me the hunt for the other bear villagers begins again!


----------

